# Elway...........



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's a cutie and I'm so glad he has a home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to the lucky family who adopted Elway-he's beautiful! I bet Elway is much happier too, being with the right family makes all the difference in the world for a dog.

Great job as always YGRR!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous.....so happy he's found his furever home!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Elway is a handsome boy!! Thank you for helping him find his furever home.


----------



## SeanB (Jun 17, 2010)

*Elway now Tucker*

my family adopted him. he is such a great dog we love him so much. we actually changed his name to Tucker


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the form SeanB.......Tucker (Elway) is a lucky boy to have found a home with people who will shower him with love!!!!

Look forward to seeing more pics of Tucker.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to you and Tucker. He is a handsome boy and so glad that you adopted him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Elway/Tucker*



SeanB said:


> my family adopted him. he is such a great dog we love him so much. we actually changed his name to Tucker


 
Congratulations SeanB on your Adoption of Tucker. He's a stunning golden boy. 

Welcome to the Forum- enjoy it and please post more pictures of Tucker and your family enjoying each other.


----------



## SeanB (Jun 17, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations SeanB on your Adoption of Tucker. He's a stunning golden boy.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum- enjoy it and please post more pictures of Tucker and your family enjoying each other.



I will I have many more pictures to put up he has a lot of new toys hes playing with too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Tucker*



SeanB said:


> I will I have many more pictures to put up he has a lot of new toys hes playing with too.


Can't wait to see them! Enjoy him- I know you are.


----------

